# Breitling Aerospace Proud New Owner



## pl jones (Oct 14, 2006)

Hi i have been after a breitling for a long time now and couldnt afford a new one so i managed to get an aerospace titanium model E56062 it came with box but no papers but gaurenteed genuine. couple of questions if any one can help me

1. Does it have a light function for the digital display as i cant find it

2. Where could i go in birmingham to get a breitling certificate for it if possible

3. any one got a spare link for this watch its not two tone just plain blue face steel.

oh and by the way paid Â£540 for it jumping with joy now.

Thanks


----------



## Jonmurgie (Feb 11, 2007)

Congrats on the purchase, you'll have to furnish us with pictures when you can









However, were you not concerned it came with no box/papers and was dirt cheap (for a Breitling) as all... seems that if anyone owned one of these babys they would treasure the other stuff it comes with etc.

As to your quesitons, have you tried looking on the Breitling website? I'm sure they will have a list of UK Dealers to find your nearest where you can also get a spare link no doubt. Also you may (haven't checked) find a PDF manual on the site to help you with the first question


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Welcome Mr Jones....

You will have to contact Breitling themselves for any documentation, a authorized dealer might do it on your behalf, they could supply a link too if no one comes up with one ( not very likely Im afraid)

I think you got it for a good price...

I dont think there is a light for the digi display Im afraid...


----------



## pl jones (Oct 14, 2006)

jasonm said:


> Welcome Mr Jones....
> 
> You will have to contact Breitling themselves for any documentation, a authorized dealer might do it on your behalf, they could supply a link too if no one comes up with one ( not very likely Im afraid)
> 
> ...


Hi i was a curious about no paperwork but the person i brought from is a watch dealer 2nd hand ones, and has a good reputation and like he said you get people like me that cherish there watches and look after everything and then you get those easy come easy go i brought off ebay and guy has 2000+ pos feedback having sold everything from rolex to breitling. I would of liked one with everything but you have to pay the money and its took me about 12months to save for this and a lot of convincing to the wife.

I would put some pics on but dont know how to do it.??? Not very good with computers


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

Congrats on the price!


----------



## Boxbrownie (Aug 11, 2005)

Damn!......Thats a good price, I have been mooching around looking for one of those and thats one of the cheapest prices I have seen so far!

Well done.....gets those piccies up..........

Best regards David


----------



## pl jones (Oct 14, 2006)

Boxbrownie said:


> Damn!......Thats a good price, I have been mooching around looking for one of those and thats one of the cheapest prices I have seen so far!
> 
> Well done.....gets those piccies up..........
> 
> Best regards David


How do you put pictures on? ive been trying computers hey great until you need to do something...


----------



## pl jones (Oct 14, 2006)

All you breitling owners will like this phoned a well known watch shop in birmingham and asked how much for authenticity check and valuation--they said i t will take 10mins and cost Â£27!!!!!

So i then phoned breitling london distrubitor and asked the same question they said it will cost nothing and they are also sending me out the packaging so i can post it to them unbelievable...WELL DONE BREITLING...

Dont normally get anything for free these days.


----------



## Jonmurgie (Feb 11, 2007)

So looks like it's all working out nicely then









To get pics up here you need to host the images somewhere (something like PutFile or ImageShack) then you can link to them here... failing that you can email them over to me and I'll host them for you (jonATmaxdDOTcoDOTuk)

Cheers

Jon


----------



## Jonmurgie (Feb 11, 2007)

Here are the pics...




























Looks like a great buy


----------



## thorpey69 (Feb 8, 2006)

Nice looking watch,wasnt to keen when i first saw them but theyre really growing on me now,congratulations


----------



## mart broad (May 24, 2005)

Congratulations on a very nice buy,and nice to see you bought the version without the "twee" gold bits .

Well done

Martin


----------



## jcalka (Jan 6, 2007)

Congratulations! I have nothing but good things to say about Breitling customer service. I destroyed my box in a move, and they sent one right out. I have also called BUSA, here in the States, and again, always very helpful.

As far as a backlight goes, they only have them on the later Avantage, not the earlier Aerospace. I was shopping around for an Aerospace Avantage, but ended up with a B-1...never thought I'd enjoy a quartz as much as I do.

Wear it in good health.


----------



## pl jones (Oct 14, 2006)

jcalka said:


> Congratulations! I have nothing but good things to say about Breitling customer service. I destroyed my box in a move, and they sent one right out. I have also called BUSA, here in the States, and again, always very helpful.
> 
> As far as a backlight goes, they only have them on the later Avantage, not the earlier Aerospace. I was shopping around for an Aerospace Avantage, but ended up with a B-1...never thought I'd enjoy a quartz as much as I do.
> 
> Wear it in good health.


Nice choice i like the b-1 so im going to start saving so if anyone needs any odd jobs doing for daily rate, let me know LOL!!!

How long do you have to be a member before being allowed to sell a watch?

Thanks all


----------



## Jonmurgie (Feb 11, 2007)

pl jones said:


> How long do you have to be a member before being allowed to sell a watch?


You need to have 50 posts I believe


----------

